# MK1 RABBIT GTI



## 84mk1rabbit (Jul 4, 2009)

JUST GOT 83 RABBIT AND IM LOOKING TO SELL ANY TAKERS????


----------



## NastyPuppy (May 15, 2005)

*Re: MK1 RABBIT GTI (84mk1rabbit)*

I'll open the bidding at $1.00


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: MK1 RABBIT GTI (NastyPuppy)*

I'll bid three-fiddy!


----------

